# buying used



## ModernElite (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi, I did a search figuring this had to have been asked before, but didn't get any hits. I read a few posts that said a used gun fires just as well as a new one. Is it true?! Do guns age well? Being new to handguns and never owned or bought one I would feel reluctant buying a used gun... How do you know if it is in good condition?

Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

I know this doesn't answer your question, but...

The grace and elegance at which anything ages is largely a factor of how well it was made in the first place and how well it was taken care of during its lifetime.

Being new to gun ownership, I suggest buying brand new (if you can afford it) unless you can take someone with you who knows guns really well to inspect whatever used gun you might be looking at.

Scott


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Many will disagree with me, but I'm not a fan of used. I like to know that I am the only one who has had the gun. I know its complete history and how it was maintained and am not relying on a strangers word about the gun. I would buy used if the gun was coming from someone I knew and trusted.


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

I think if you have someone that knows about handguns that goes with you for your purchase a used pistol can be used as a first purchase if your budget only allows, but if you are looking for something for personal or home defense you might want to buy new so that you know it will be there ready for you and will go bang when you pull the trigger.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Guns are in such short supply in my area used are selling for practically new prices. In most cases asking prices are only $20-$30 less than you could buy a new one for anyway. I dont have a problem buying a used, well taken care of quality gun but if you are paying retail anyway, may as well be the origional owner and get all the warranties on it.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

ModernElite said:


> Hi, I did a search figuring this had to have been asked before, but didn't get any hits. I read a few posts that said a used gun fires just as well as a new one. Is it true?! Do guns age well? Being new to handguns and never owned or bought one I would feel reluctant buying a used gun... How do you know if it is in good condition?
> 
> Thanks!!


Being your first handgun I highly recommend you buy new. You can learn a hell of a lot about handgun mechanics as you care for it: wear points, spring strengths, general characteristics of moving parts, trigger action, hammer/striker action, etc. Knowing how this stuff works will help you in purchasing a used firearm in the future.

In the meantime, get the warranty and mental security a new [quality] firearm will provide.


----------



## ModernElite (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey, thanks for all the replies. I think I'll definitely go new since I don't know anyone who is a gun expert. I found out Virginia doesn't require a permit or any kind of registration to purchase a hand gun, but I'm going to go to my first gun show in a couple weeks and they offer a class there to obtain a conceal permit and I'm sure I can get info. on some other safety courses. With any luck I'm hoping to make a purchase in a couple months.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I have heard that some used Sig's come with a Sig factory certification. They will inspect the gun and replace any broken or worn down parts.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

ModernElite said:


> I read a few posts that said a used gun fires just as well as a new one. Is it true?!
> 
> *It can be true, but a gun is like any other mechanical contraption out there. If it's taken care of, a gun can shoot like new for decades. There are many firearms in use that are over fifty years old, and quite a few guns that are still being used that are over 100.*
> 
> ...


PhilR.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

In the meantime said:


> firearm will provide.


...or get that springfield, and the warranty carries over to you. (which only makes sense, if its a great gun, its a great gun no matter who owns it, and can be stood behind by its manufacturer)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Buying used is just fine but you are taking a chance on the previous owner(s). A well made pistol if it's proerly taken care of will still be a well made weapon. If it's been abused then you are getting an abused weapon and you will spend time and money fixing things someone else did. 

In the case of Sig Sauer pistols they have what's known as a Certified Pre-Owned. These are for the most part police or other law enforcement. These pistols will go back to the Sig Sauer plant(s) and any parts are replaced that need be. From my experience these are just like a new weapon. They will fix anything other than the finish and are resold usually in a red box instead of the black or blue boxes you see a new pistol in. For 475-525.00 you can get a weapon that would usually cost you much more. Other than those you are kind of in the same boat that you are when buying a used car. You are at the mercy of the seller as well as any and all previous owners. 

Many sellers are much like used car sales people. I've heard the "It's only had a mag or two through it in guns that look like someone shoot 45,000 rounds and hadn't got around to cleaning them. Though other times I've got a weapon that was still in excellent shape and was as good or even better than a new weapon. It's kind of a crap shoot, I don't advise buying used guns by people that are new to handgun ownership. Mostly because this group of people do not always know what to look for and might end up with a damaged weapon.

Bottom line is if you are going to buy used make sure that you have someone qualified to inspect the weapon. Much like you would not want to buy a used car without letting a mechanic look it over to see if there are some problems. A pistol has to be something that you are able to trust you and any family you have lives. So you'll want to know damn well if the weapon is up to that kind of reliability. Personally I wouldn't buy used until I was confident that I could inspect a weapon properly. I have since bought a few used and still have some of them. You can get a great deal used some times. But you best make sure that it's as good as advertised before you do.


----------



## ModernElite (Apr 9, 2009)

Good advice. Thanks again everyone. I'm going to start looking around for a new revolver over the next month or so. I'll consider used when I'm not such a noob.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I think a revolver is a very good way to go for a newbie. If you want to just learn the basics of marksmanship, and have a fun gun that is cheap to shoot for the range, then a decent .22lr would be fine. Taurus and S&W make double-action revo's with barrels in the four to five inch range.

If you want a centerfire, then a .357 magnum would be fine. You can start with the cheaper .38 specials, and then use .357 when you want to hunt or need a defense load. Start off with either a four or six inch barrel. A revo of this size will be easier to control, and have a sight radius that will make it easier to shoot accurately. Ruger, S&W, and Taurus make these, with the S&W being my personal fave.

Once you have the basics down, you can move your initial revo to home defense and range duties, and then find a smaller version for concealed carry, assuming of course this is something that you are interested in...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, it's a good thing to know as much as you can about something you are going to spend a lot of money on. Also this thing might be called on to save your life. This alone is enough to make one want to get the best they can. and you can do that with a used weapon. It's a lot better to get as much info on the firearm(s) that you are thinking about getting. So maybe after you cut your teeth on a new weapon form a reputable manufacturer and get to understanding how the machanics of it all then you will be better armed for future purchases. :smt023


----------



## ModernElite (Apr 9, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> Once you have the basics down, you can move your initial revo to home defense and range duties, and then find a smaller version for concealed carry, assuming of course this is something that you are interested in...


That's exactly what I'm planning. I'm going to a gun show in a couple weeks and I'm going to scope out all the ranges/gun shops in town and take my time finding the right fit. I'm also going to take a safety course and rent as many guns as I can from ranges to see how different caliber's handle and different guns fit my hand before I buy anything. After I get in some time with that and feel comfortable I'll take a conceal and carry class(required to apply for a permit in my state) and look for a smaller one.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

well I always buy my guns new. but if a great used one came around i would not hesitate


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

All of my guns with the exception of two were bought used. The two new ones were bought because I couldn't find what I wanted used. If you stick with a reputable brand from a reputable dealer and have the gun checked out by good smith, for me used is the way to go. Just make sure it's just used, not used up!:smt023


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a mix of used and new guns. I interest runs more to the unique or different. So this means that most of my purchases are of guns no longer made. Used is my only choice. I tend to do a lot of research and learn as much as possible before i make a purchase. This way I know what I am getting and what to expect. So you need to educate yourself then make your own decision not based on what others think is cool.


----------

